# Ozzie Benjamin Hunter - Born 1st November 2009



## Snowball

Ozzie is now a week old so I've decided to sit down and write my birth story whilst he's having a nap.

We were booked for induction on the 30th October. We got in there and was told to sit in the waiting room. After 10 minutes a midwife came out and told us there wasn't enough room for us so we were sent to day unit to be monitored and then sent back home to return on the 31st.

We got there on the 31st and this time they did have room. I was sat on the monitors for 30 minutes and then a midwife examined me, decided that I needed gel. She inserted it and then we were sent up to the ward.

As the day went on I started getting a lot of tightenings. I was literally sat on a monitor all day because of my history. I was let off occasionally, we had little walks around, got a bit of a shock when we walked past 'Hope Suite' which was the room where we were put for the night after Beau was born sleeping. It felt weird seeing it again.

Later on in the evening they decided I wasn't in enough pain (thanks :lol:) so put more gel in. Me and my DH went to the tv room for a bit and then he decided he'd go home and get some sleep. The midwife woke me at 1am for more monitoring and I wasn't feeling in anymore pain than I was when I went to sleep so I was feeling a bit gutted.

At 5am I woke up in a lot of pain, coming every 5 minutes. I called the midwife who came and gave me some pain killers, called my DH in and told me to go have a bath to help with the pain. My DH came in, christ knows what he thought, I was in the bath moaning and refusing to get out because I felt like I couldn't move. He eventually got me to get out and we went back to my bed where it got a whole lot worse. The doctor came round and examined me where I was found to be 3 cms dilated (is that it? :lol:). She told me she'd call delivery suite and I'd be sent down straight away as I suffer with back problems and the contractions were all down my back.

Then I went into a panic when they told me they didn't have room on delivery and I'd have to wait with no pain relief. I sat and just looked out of a window for 2 hours trying to take my mind off of it but in the end I couldn't take it and I freaked out that I thought our baby was going to die, burst out crying and then fast as anything I was on delivery:blush:

I was 5cms when I got to delivery and given an epidural which was the best thing ever although made me very sleepy. 4 hours later I was found to only have dilated to 6 cms so the decision was made to break my waters. It was from then the pressure started. All I could feel was his head on my cervix and had to sit bolt upright to try and counter pressure it.

2 hours after that I'd only dilated to 7 cms so I was hooked up to that horrible drip that makes you contract constantly. Obviously with all the pressure feelings that made it feel horrible although did the job. Half an hour later I felt like I needed to push but the midwife refused to examine me until an hour after the drip had gone up so I was told to just breathe through it. I literally spent that extra half an hour begging to push. With every contraction I could feel him moving down and it was unbearable. Finally she examined me and found he was halfway down the birth canal :rolleyes:. Nine minutes of pushing and out came little Ozzie weighing 7lbs 13ozs at 10.59pm on the 1st November 2009.

He's been a little star since he's been home and I still can't believe how lucky we are.

Me hooked up to monitors on the ward

https://i179.photobucket.com/albums/w315/Snowball_1985/311020093298.jpg

A couple of Ozzie

https://i179.photobucket.com/albums/w315/Snowball_1985/041120093346-1.jpg

https://i179.photobucket.com/albums/w315/Snowball_1985/071120093372-1.jpg

Sorry this is a bit of a essay:blush:. If you got this far well done :D


----------



## lovedupgirl

Congratulations he is beautiful!


----------



## RosieandAlan

Ozzie's gorgeous! You did amazingly :)


----------



## taperjeangirl

Congratulations doll! He is gorgeous :hugs:


----------



## angie79

congrats :flower: he is so lovely xxx


----------



## Jody R

Sue he is beautiful. I know I've seen him on facebook but it was good to read your story here, especially knowing it has a happy ending. Ozzie is just beautiful and I am over the moon for you all.

:happydance::happydance:


----------



## Mummy~L

Congrats hun he is gorgeous! x


----------



## xminimotox

Congrats!!! He is so adorable!! :) x


----------



## jules22

beautiful!


----------



## sarah0108

congratulations! x


----------



## florabean1981

thanks for sharing your birth story :) Ozzie is adorable & I am officially jealous of how great you look in that pic!!! I looked freaking awful in the pics my OH took of me hooked up, lol :dohh:


----------



## v2007

Sue, he is gorg, im so happy for you 

V xxxx


----------



## honey08

congrats sue he looks very alert !!! hes gorgeous :hugs: 

sry for ur anxietys when on the ward hun, its understandble, ozzie a lil mirricle :hugs:


----------



## ellie

He;s gorgeous! WEll done and loads of congratulations!


----------



## Vickie

Congratulations he's gorgeous!


----------



## Jemma_x

Congrats, he's gorgeous x


----------



## sing&lt;3

Congratulations! - he's gorgeous :flower:
He looks so alert on the second picture :cloud9:
xx


----------



## Sarah1987

what a cutie, hes gorgeous, congratulations :hug:


----------



## helz81

Congratulations! Absolutley beautiful! xx


----------



## Mrs Muffin

Congratulations, he's adorable ^_^


----------



## purpledahlia

congrats! :D hes adorable


----------



## Genna

gosh, he is so precious! Congratulations :wohoo:


----------



## Waiting2bMommy

congrats! He is gorgeous!!!


----------



## lizardbreath

Congrats What a Cute ,


----------



## MiissMuffet

He's gorgeous! And u look so happy in the hospital lol. xx


----------



## lou1979

Congratulations he is so beautiful!!! what a stunner xxxx


----------



## alice&bump

aaw he's gorgeous, cognrats xx


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

Congrats, he's gorgeous xx


----------



## suzanne108

He's a cutie, thanks for sharing your story :hugs: 

I can't believe I've actually plucked up the courage to read these things!!! ARGH!!


----------



## xxxjacxxx

Congratulations Sue!

He's beautiful xxxxxx


----------



## princess_bump

huge congratulations hon, he's beautiful xx


----------



## MommaBunni

He's just gorgeous Snowball!!! Congratulations dearie!


----------



## FemmeEnceinte

Congrats again! He's gorgeous! :D


----------



## Louise N

Congratulations Snowball. He looks a little cutie!


----------



## Reedy

He's gorgeous x Congratulations x x x x


----------



## Louisandcoco

Oh Ozzie is lovely - and his name is fab! Congrats to you xx


----------



## catfromaus

Beautiful baby! Well done!

cat
xxx


----------



## Samemka

Congrats Sue & family, Ozzie is gawjus!!! xxxx


----------



## ellismum

He's gorgeous, congratulations x x x


----------



## Beltane

He is gorgeous! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Strawberries

Congratulations! He's gorgeous! x


----------



## buffycat

sorry i've not been on......he's gorgeous though, all bright eyed and bushy tailed....well done you.....:hugs:


----------



## Linzi

congrats, he's beautiful :) x


----------



## scarlett83

Congratulations! X


----------



## akcher

CONGRATS! He is perfect!


----------



## sun

Oh He is SOOOOOO cute!!!!!
Congrats on the newest addition to the family!!!! :hugs:
xx


----------



## celine

Congrats snowball :) its so good seeing your little elvis now little ozzie doing so well :)


----------



## carries

Congratulations! He really is beautiful xx


----------



## sera

omg, so beautiful!!!!


----------



## 3boys

Congratulations hun, I know what a hard time you have had from when I was here last year. He is so gorgeous, well done.


----------



## xJG30

Congrats :wohoo:


----------



## Sparky0207

Congrats hun, he is gorgeous! Well done to you all xxxx


----------



## debralouise

Congratulations! He is adorable and well done! 

Can't you believe you look so perky on that monitor!!!

xx xx


----------



## Bunnipowder

congrats his gorgeous :)


----------



## Jem

Aww congratulations Snowball! Such a happy ending to such a hellish time you've had. I remember when you lost Beau and have followed your journey with Elvis, he is gorgeous! x


----------



## natlee

hes beautiful :) .. congrats xx


----------



## FEDup1981

Congrats!!! xxx


----------



## DolceBella

Just beautiful!! Congratulations!! :)


----------



## xelatib

Congratulations! 
He's beautiful. I love the picture of you giving 2 thumbs up!!


----------



## BabyHaines

oh honey, he is so beautiful!!
I read through your memorial for Beau and sobbed and since then followed your progress. I am so glad everything went well :)

Oh, and he was born on my birthday!! All Saints Day :)

Congrats to you all xxxx


----------



## Rebaby

I know i've said it already but congratulations!!!


----------



## Rumpskin

He is absolutely perfect, congrats xxx


----------



## Pippin

Congratulations adorable. x


----------



## eeyore007

Many congratulations - he's a stunner and you are amazingly brave!!


----------



## Becyboo__x

I already said congrats and everything but i read your birth story! :D
And want to congrat you again :happydance: :flower: he is a pure stunner and i love the pic of you hooked up on the ward with thumbs up :haha: xxx


----------



## mrscookie

congratulations he is gorgeous!!!!!!
xxx


----------



## massacubano

awwww :yipee:

congrats darling :)


----------



## tansey

Huge congrats - he's so cute! :hugs:


----------



## SugarKisses

How did I not see this? :dohh: Congrats again hun x x x


----------



## Jox

aww hes adorable!!!

xxx


----------



## Puddleduck

Many congratulations Snowball he is gorgeous 

:hugs:


----------



## dippy dee

Congrats!!! xxx


----------

